# Polyurethane on hood of aquarium



## candaceg77 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to the fish world. Bought a 220 gal tank of off Craig's List, it came with 12-14 Cichlids, not sure what kind as the guy I bought them off of didn't know either, just bought what looked cool. 
Anyway, my husband doesn't like the top that the guy had on it, and is building another one out of Cedar. He is going to put a couple of coats of polyurethane on it to protect it. Will this be harmful to the fish in anyway?
I don't want to do anything to harm the fish. I am really enjoying my new hobby, never realized how hooked I could get!

Thanks for any help!

Candace


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm no expert on polyurethane but I can say that many people use it with any discovered effects. For sure when it is wet polyurethane is pretty potently toxic, especially water based. But as long as it has cured for the recommended time it should be ok. I usually give it another 24-48 hours extra just in case though.


----------



## candaceg77 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I seem to remember Polyurethane being used to seal bamboo prior to it being added to a tank. obviously you would need to look for a additive free version (so no mould inhibitor or similar)

the hood shouldn't be a problem, but you could add a cover glass to minimise evaporation (and thereby condensation) and then not worry about it


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Starting out with a 220g.... WOW!
Congrats and welcome to the forum!
Literally hundreds of DIY (Do It Yourself) projects here that have used poly. And as said, as long as it is cured your good to go!!!


----------



## candaceg77 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the much needed advice. The top is in place, and hopefully it will work ok. It really looks beautiful! The only coated the outside, nothing underneath. 
If only I could figure out what kind of Cichlids I have. With the size of my aquarium, from what I have been reading, I can put quite a few more fish in.
How do people post pictures for identifying? I am not too proficient with the computer, but I would really love to know what kind of fish I have!
Thank you again for your help!

Candace


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

you can setup a free account at photobucket.com or similar site and upload the pitures there. They will give you a link you can paste in the forum. Get close ups of the fish and someone here will more than likely be able to tell you what you have, how best to take care of them, and what you can add with them.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

> The only coated the outside, nothing underneath.


You may want to get your hubby to go ahead and put a couple of coats of poly on the *inside* to seal the cedar. This is where the wood will come into the most contact with the moisture. Exterior grade poly is a good choice and is not harmful to your new fish after its dried. The suggestion for glass tops is a good one (if you don't have them already).



> I can put quite a few more fish in.


 probably so...but always dependent on what type/size you're starting with.

I use photobucket as well--very easy--even for* us *less than computer savvy folks :lol:


----------

